# Steeping time with magnetic stirrer



## Mtoefy (24/2/17)

Hi guys

Im contemplating getting a magnetic stirrer. Just wanted know how much faster will it steep compared to letting it stand for 2-3weeks.

I also noticed that while the juice is stirring its left open. Will the juice not loose some of its flavour?? As the beakers available do not have lids.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igor (24/2/17)

It won't speed up steeping.
It is only a mixing tool.

You can try heat, water baths etc but nothing substitutes steeping really

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (24/2/17)

Father time is the only way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (25/2/17)

igor said:


> It won't speed up steeping.
> It is only a mixing tool.
> 
> You can try heat, water baths etc but nothing substitutes steeping really

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (25/2/17)

Using a magnetic stirrer will mix the juices so that there is no hot spots in the juice, also there is less air getting mixed in to the juice so your nic will degrade a bit slower.

Best way to steep is let it sit like a good old wine in a dark place for a long time.


----------



## andro (25/2/17)

U can use cling film on top of the beakers . Or just paper towel. Help mixing to a molecular level apparently . Help degasifing the juice . Let me look for an interesting article and i ll put a link for u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (25/2/17)

Here u go. 

http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/magnetic-stirring-for-the-unfamiliar/62336

Is from a retired guy that used it in real life application and now for ejuice. Look like he know a lot about it . 

I have it and i must say was money well spent. Mine was around 4k . 
Maybe to start get one cheaper from @kimbo or check gumtree for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mtoefy (25/2/17)

Thanks guys for all the info, just wat i needed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/2/17)

Mtoefy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im contemplating getting a magnetic stirrer. Just wanted know how much faster will it steep compared to letting it stand for 2-3weeks.
> 
> ...


If you are worried about the open beakers, get yourself some Erlenmeyer flasks. There are those that come with rubber/cork stoppers and caps so you can close them while stirring. Mixing might be a challenge with the narrow necks though. My hand/eye coordination is really bad and even with the normal beakers I still manage to spill PG/VG at times. If you are really, really, really concerned/OCD about it there are the Erlenmeyer flasks that has a vacuum fitting.

As to wether or not the mag stirrer aids steeping, I have a non heated mag stirrer (DIY) and in my experience it mixes great but with the custards and creams there is no substitute for time.






Available at lab supply stores in various sizes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

